

Apple's Decision To Make The New iMacs Super Thin Was A Mistake - sasoon
http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-imac-is-too-thin--review-2012-12

======
billywalsh
Disagree!

I often travel with my iMac, precisely because it is so thin. I can fit it
into my suitcase along with lots of clothes and bring it on trips with me.
Sure, a laptop would work as well, but it's not nearly the same thing.

Over time as Moore's law does its thing, we'll probably see a convergence of
form factors and an iMac will simply be a larger MacBook/MBA/iPad.

------
dalke
"Most people aren't carrying a desktop computer around, so it doesn't matter
if it's light."

My iMac is one heavy machine. We've nicknamed behemoth for a reason. I don't
have to move it that often, but those memories of when I do are strong.
Especially since we don't have a car and had to walk and/or use the bus with
it a few times over the last two years.

